# Colombia - Rainforest - Leticia



## barabootom (Aug 23, 2021)

A couple of clips from the rainforest around Leticia, Colombia.  We cooked and ate a few grubs we purchased in the market.  I found a lot of tarantulas in close proximity while hiking in the forest outside of Leticia.  The tarantulas were about 6 in in leg span. There were avicularia nests high up you could see during the day, but nothing I could reach.  We had fun feeding the wild spider monkeys bananas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (Aug 23, 2021)

Never can figure out why these don’t play on iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VaporRyder (Aug 23, 2021)

viper69 said:


> Never can figure out why these don’t play on iPhone


Yeah, that’s a real shame! Would have liked to have watched. (iPhone/iPad user myself)


----------



## viper69 (Aug 23, 2021)

Will use my PC!


----------



## barabootom (Aug 23, 2021)

viper69 said:


> Never can figure out why these don’t play on iPhone


Sorry.  I had no idea.  I'll post some pics.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## barabootom (Aug 23, 2021)

Leticia in our summer is their dry season.  We had fun hanging out at the market in the morning and watching them bring in the fish they caught during the night.  The main diet here is fish.  I got a bad case of chiggers while hiking in the rainforest.  I had knee high rubber boots and they still got my ankles.  The itching lasted 2 days.  I included a shot of the route we took up and down the rivers.  We entered Peru, Brazil and Colombia in a couple of days.  I have to admit, it was too much time on the rivers compared to time in the forest, but it was an amazing experience.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barabootom (Aug 23, 2021)

I use a variety of camera choices, mostly because I can't charge my batteries often enough.  I used 2 Samsung phones and an old Canon camera,.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barabootom (Aug 23, 2021)

The tarantulas around Leticia were extremely common where I hiked.  Sometimes I found up to 4 nests in a square meter.  The largest females were about 6 inches.  There were adult males wandering looking for females, and they had about 4 inch leg spans.  They were much more aggressive than the highland species I had found earlier and they came out of their nests repeatedly chasing grass.  We stopped at a houseboat to use the bathroom while on the Amazon River.  It flushed into the river.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 25, 2021)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing! My dad is Colombian and it's been his dream to take me to this exact location since I've always been an invert and herp fan. He would tell me tales of just how rich it is in all the creepy critters that I love.  He thinks its funny that I'm so fascinated in such "common" things. He did take me to Los Llanos in Colombia when I was 15, and I saw lots of cool moths, beetles, and geckos! This was way before cell phones and I did not own a camera or anything like that. So all I have is the memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 8 legged (Nov 28, 2021)

barabootom said:


> Sorry.  I had no idea.  I'll post some pics.


Do you have any information about picture 21?


----------



## barabootom (Nov 30, 2021)

8 legged said:


> Do you have any information about picture 21?


Hello,
Not really.  The picture was taken north of Leticia, Colombia in the month of August.  It was the dry season.  It had about 2 1/2 inch leg span.  It didn't appear to be aggressive when I moved the leaf litter near it with my snake hook.


----------



## 8 legged (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks like some Ctenus species...? Very nice!


----------

